# Renting in Spain with 3 Pets!



## chad norman (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi guys, would really appreciate anyones thoughts on this!

We are moving to Spain during the first week of Jan 2012.
Currently looking at areas close to Ciudad Quesada (Alicante area ish!)
We have only contacted one estate agent so far and they told us that very few landlords would consider renting to a family with 3 pets. The 2 dogs are small (Bichon Frise) and we also have 1 cat.

Anyone got any experience with finding a long term rent which accepts multiple pets? Are we going to struggle to find somewhere to live? Any advice on rental websites to have a look at?

Our current plan is to visit Spain in October to try and secure a property for Jan 2012.

All replies very welcome 

Thanks


Chad


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chad norman said:


> Hi guys, would really appreciate anyones thoughts on this!
> 
> We are moving to Spain during the first week of Jan 2012.
> Currently looking at areas close to Ciudad Quesada (Alicante area ish!)
> ...


hi

I have never heard of there being a problem about pets for a longer term rental - in fact I _think_ there is provision in the rental laws that say you are allowed pets as a right - there's a link to the law in the 'useful links' sticky thread further up the page if you read spanish

it _might_ be a problem that you have 3 pets - one smalll urb we lived on had a community rule which said a max of 2 cats/dogs per household - I understand this is quite common

also on page 4 of the 'useful links' sticky thread there are some links to national rental websites


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

We have 4 dogs and have not had problem with renting. I think the issue will be renting on an urb with rules. We live in a rural area near Callosa de Segura and there are several families nearby that have rented houses and multiple pets. Perhaps you need to try other agents.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

6 cats and never a problem with rentals...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

No problems and we have a large but friendly Rhodesian Ridgeback.
As someone said, it's the rules on the urbs that could be a sticking point.
So don't rent in an urb!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its certainly nothing like the pet restrictions in the UK. We've rented a few times in Spain and looked at many. I think I may have come across one that said no pets in the house (british landlord) and even then they said that they were ok as long as they were kept in an out building - hhmmm, my doggies sleep on my bed!

Jo xxx


----------



## chad norman (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for that guys, its the missus here,

I couldn't contemplate keeping my babies outside!! I'm sure we will find somewhere might have to widen our scope a wee bit, altough for me I couldn't be in too remote an area I need a bit of life around me 
Hopefully our newest mission in Oct will come up with something.

Steph


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chad norman said:


> Thanks for that guys, its the missus here,
> 
> I couldn't contemplate keeping my babies outside!! I'm sure we will find somewhere might have to widen our scope a wee bit, altough for me I couldn't be in too remote an area I need a bit of life around me
> Hopefully our newest mission in Oct will come up with something.
> ...


I dont think you'll have a problem

Good luck with your mission!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## chad norman (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks JoJo we are looking forward to it.
I must say we have been researching and planning this for 4/5 years now and the one thing that never occurred to me was pets being a no no.


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

After we moved in, the landlady actually encouraged us to get a dog. Most people in this area have them as it´s near town but rural. The roads are unlit at night so a dog is good for a bit of security!

Anyway we bought a golden retriever and she gets on with the neighbour´s dog and the rental has not seen any problems due to us having the dog. 

Some contracts we looked at stated that pets needed to be kept under control i.e. tied up. But there were never limits on the amount of pets you could keep.


----------



## chad norman (Mar 17, 2009)

Good to hear there are places that will hopefully accept more than one pet. Our 2 dogs are so small (as tall as a cat) and one has special needs so doen't make a sound and sleeps most of the day and night and the other one, well, he is well behaved but will make a noise if he sees something as a threat and controlling him usually involves just picking him up!!! Then there is the cat who again sleeps 20 out of 24 hours !


----------

